
Diakonos: A Programmer's Text Editor in Ruby - blanu
http://www.stepthreeprofit.com/2009/02/diakonos-programmers-text-editor-in.html
======
jrockway
_Personally, I use nano. This is not out of ignorance, mental damage, or a
deep moral perversion as my friends that use emacs and vi insist. I want an
editor which is small and quick to install. It must be available on all
platforms and easy to install (if there's no Debian/Ubuntu package in the main
repositories, forget it). I'm not going to mess around with configuring it._

Most sane people would use mg under these circumstances:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mg_(editor)>

But seriously, why optimize for such an uncommon case? 99% of the time you'll
be programming at your own workstation, where you can install and reconfigure
anything you want.

 _I am particularly excited about finally having an editor that's not written
in C._

Hmm, I wonder if such a thing has existed since the early 80s? I think it
starts with an E...

(Yes, Emacs has a little C, but so does Ruby. The important stuff that you
will actually want to hack on is written in a high-level language, though.)

Finally, there is yi if you really want to ditch C:

<http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Yi>

It is quite impressive.

~~~
a-priori
Not only that, but if you use Emacs, then I highly suggest learning to use
Tramp. Ever since I discovered it, I've stopped using vim in terminals to edit
remote files.

~~~
zacharypinter
I've tried using Tramp several times over the past few years on multiple
operating systems and environments. However, it has always been unbearably
slow for me, even with persistent SSH connections via
ControlMaster/ControlPath. Any pointers?

------
eatenbyagrue
Wow. This is now my new console editor. I've always used nano (after pico) for
nix editing. Never been worth the trouble to get comfortable on emacs or vi
(all my coding is mostly on Windows or MacOS)

Having syntax coloring and the simplicity of good old of ctrl-c, ctrl-v, and
ctrl-z is perfect.

~~~
jrockway
Both emacs and vim run on MacOS and Windows. Emacs even supports the CUA
keybindings, although if you're going to use those bindings, you might as well
not bother with emacs.

